# About the Madan brush???



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think my black and red Madan brush is the absolute best. So, I recommended it to my friend who has a Bolognese. She bought a pocket Madan and in less than 3 months many, many of the pins have fallen in...or out. I was shocked. Further, the place she bought it gave her a 20% discount on a new brush, but would not replace the failed one. Has anyone else had such a bad experience? My brush hasn't lost a single pin in 1 1/2 years. Could it be that the small brushes aren't as good? I saw the brush...and it was bad. No brush I have ever had fell apart so badly so fast. I feel responsible for recommending the brush and the web site wear she purchased it.

Any input?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is the company where your friend purchased this brush covered by the Better Business Bureau? I would take it up w/them IF they are---they are great at helping out in such situations. I speak from experience.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Is the company where your friend purchased this brush covered by the Better Business Bureau? I would take it up w/them IF they are---they are great at helping out in such situations. I speak from experience.


It isn't worth going to any trouble over a purchase that was only about $20-25. To me it is the question of whether or not this brush and this vendor we recommend her deserves our recommendation. Let me clarify that is is not a registered SM vendor, only one whose web-site we have posted to help our fellows find products.

And I repeat...I love my Madan brush.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If people (vendors) do not stand fully behind products that are only 3 months old, then I would want to know that so I did not place an order w/them. My largest costs (as I live overseas) are not the products but the high cost of delivery! I need to know what I order is quality.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love my Madan brushes too - I won an orange one in the rescue raffle before I even had Tyler. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: But I did have pins falling out and ended up getting a blue one, which I love even more. BUT I do still lose pins and some are pushed in part way. I wrote about them on SM when it first happened and was one of a few people who had a problem apparently. It isn't that many pins and it's mostly on the outside of one area so there's still plenty to brush him with. I still love it and wouldn't get anything else.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a purple Madan that I purchased "slightly used" from I think Perri's Mom here on SM when I got London...so I have had it for about 3 years myself. I've never had a single pin fall out.

I'm quite surprised your friends' brush is essentially thrashed. It does make me question both the vendor source, as well as the gentleness used on the dog while brushing. I'm am not accusing either party of anything, simply wondering. Maybe the craftsmanship is not what it used to be?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Where are these brushes actually made? Is there a factory stateside for ALL Madan brushes?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I had pins come out on one Madan brush, which the vendor promptly replaced. I notice the light blue tends to lose pins whereas my favorite green doesn't. Go figure. Her dog has a double coat...I wonder if the brush she's using isn't too soft. She might be better off with a different color.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've wanted to try the Madan brush for a couple of yrs but get so confused which color to get for my Maltese, I give up. I've seen showers at dog shows using the black ones.

I took Tammy Simon's advise and got the PSI/Germany brush, it's long narrow shape. I'm happy with it but don't know how it compares to the Madan.

I did talk to a Yorkie shower customer of mine at the dow show about the Madan, she hates it, uses the Christianson gold brush and loves it.

Now I'm even more confused than I was!:blush:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I did talk to a Yorkie shower customer of mine at the dow show about the Madan, she hates it, uses the Christianson gold brush and loves it.
> 
> Now I'm even more confused than I was!:blush:


Sowwy...that was suppose to say 'dog' show.....I knew what I meant!!! :blink:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have three Madan brushes, Purple, Pink, and Lavender. I have had the purple one over five years and it still has all of the pins. The other two are three and one year old. All of them still have all of their pins. I bought all of them at dog shows, although I doubt that makes a difference. I have been very happy with them, and often use one on my hair.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I had a Chris Christianson originally, but almost all the pins were gone....replaced it recently with a red Madan, so we shall see.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a red Maden brush I bought when Rocky was a wee pup,almost two years old and have not lost any pins at all. I love it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I LOVE my Madan brush! I have the pink one. It's 3 1/2 years old and not one pin missing, bent or sunken. I clean it regularly. I use it on my hair sometimes too..lol.
I have thick hair and it's shoulder length so it gets a workout. I've used many different pin brushes over the years and I do mean MANY. From the most expensive to the least and none lasted a long length of time. Maybe your friend just got a lemon. If so, the vendor should have replaced it.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the pink Madan oval shaped brush & it's lost alot of it's pins...I think I've had it over a year ....I think next time I'm getting a different brand.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------

